# Rotisserie question



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Guys, I am hoping to get my 66 convert body on the rotisserie this weekend and was wondering where is the best place to attach to the rear of the car?
Windshield in or out?

Thanks,
Hank


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

attatch to the same holes the frame bolts to. if you leave the windshield in it will just be in the way. in these old cars the windshield is not structural. especially in a convertible.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would brace the door openings though. Especially with no roof.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> I would brace the door openings though. Especially with no roof.


I 100% agree with Rukee because the rockers will not support the weight of a convertible.


----------



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

I bought one of those brace kits from accessable systems so the bracing will be taken care of. any other last minute suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I used the blind nuts that the frame bolts go into. The rear most ones and the outside fronts. If you have lots of rust in the front brackets that are made of heavier gauge metal then you will have to come up with something else or repair that first on a body dolly.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are pictures of my 66 roto to body connection, hope it helps


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you will be cutting out the floor, I would also X brace from side to side just behind the door jam. I only built door opening braces for my 67 hardtop and noticed more movement than I expected. A convert is really going to want to move. I would consider a brace across the front at the kick panels too. Once the body spreads, it's work to get it to come back. I was able to turn mine upside down and let the roof hold the weight for the floor to come back together. You don't have that luxury...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

check these pics of my boys challenger for bracing suggestions. 
Team Witt Restorations and Customs


----------



## HenryJ63 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys all picures help. Seems there is a delay in putting the car on the rotissereie a couple of weeks (missing parts) please keep ideas-tips-pictures coming.

Hank


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

Below is a link to pictures of my 68 during sand blasting and epoxy primer. Some good shots of rotissereie mounting points. Best to remove the windshield. Most likely will be rot underneath. I took these about a year ago so it is much further along than you see here. I had to rebuild the upper cowl and front edge of the dash. Took the dash completely out.

Picasa Web Albums - Lance - GTO Rerstorat...


----------

